# Chick sex and breeds - help?



## 43BC (Jun 6, 2014)

The following five 2 week old chicks. I know it's still early but can anyone help with sexing and breed type at this stage? Any comments welcome.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

The first two maybe Brahma crosses?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm guessing "mutts"! 

Where did you get them and what did they tell you they were???


----------

